# My modest compositions :)



## MNMusic (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello. I'm new here so I decided to show you one of my tracks firstly  Maybe it is not classic.... classical music, but neo-classical with some electronic effects (cinematic). It could be nice if you tell me what do you think about my production  Any comment (positive or negative) is helpful. Thanks you 

LINK:


__
https://soundcloud.com/michalnitecki%2Fmichal-nitecki-prepare-for-battle


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Nicely done (though the some of the percussion hits are off), but it's very standard, almost cliched, documentary historical-recreation-style battle music. I'm never sure whether it's going to develop and change key, or whether there's going to be rock guitar and a big screaming death-metal vocal. In the end there were neither.


----------

